# Davy Crockett National Forest???



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm trying to get some straight answers on Bow hunting in Davy Crockett National Forrest around the Crockett town area. Ok, I know I'm not hunting a WMA (Wildlife Management Area) so does that mean I just follow the county guidelines for shooting bucks and does? I guess what I'm asking is. Can I shoot does during bow season in Houston county on Davy Crockett National Forest property? I've tried calling but nobody can give me a for sure straight answer and the phone number they refer me to is dead.


----------



## Herkaleez (Feb 12, 2005)

It is legal to harvest a doe in that national forrest(Houston county) during archery season only, you have to have a permit during general season. That's the area i hunt and have hunted for years.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks... anyone else agree with Herkaleez?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Herkaleez said:


> It is legal to harvest a doe in that national forrest(Houston county) during archery season only, you have to have a permit during general season. That's the area i hunt and have hunted for years.


Is it necessary to have the Public Hunting Lands Permit to hunt there??


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

*I concur!*



ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Thanks... anyone else agree with Herkaleez?


You do need to obtain a public lands hunting permit. You can obtain these from most any local sporting goods or at the NFS office. General season doe permits are done by drawing. Here is a link to some info. http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/texas/recreation/hunting.shtml


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Enviroman said:


> You do need to obtain a public lands hunting permit. You can obtain these from most any local sporting goods or at the NFS office. General season doe permits are done by drawing. Here is a link to some info. http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/texas/recreation/hunting.shtml


I was told that I do not need a hunting permit in Davy Crockett National Forest as long as I'm not in a WMA area Like Alabama Creek.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Make sure you have hunters orange vest and hat. It's the law on the pub lands.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/texas/recreation/hunting.shtml

All your question can be answered here. You can also file an application for a Doe permit good during the regular season. Follow the links.


----------



## Herkaleez (Feb 12, 2005)

No hunting permit needed Davy Crockett is not type 2 land, and yes for general hunting season you have to apply for a doe permit, but you do have to wear orange vest and hat


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Herckaleez is right, we hunt close to this area and might bow hunt it this year just for the challenge. I have seen a few good bucks driving in this area last year.


----------



## Herkaleez (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey if any of ya'll kill one of those big bucks and need a place to drop it off close by my best friend is a taxidermist in Kennard and does excellent work..White's Taxidermy


----------

